# Evatv!!!



## tjoker336 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello all, Im new to the forum and for quite some time been wanting to build my first EV. I'd like to start small though and convert a 4wd ATV, but there is a concern... In Georgia there is a lot of water and can get quite deep, is there a serious risk of electrocution if I wander off into a deep water hole? I've had my eye on several motors and controllers that are sealed but wasn't sure if it would matter. any help is appreciated, and will let you know what componants when ive narrowed it down some.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tjoker336 said:


> ..........convert a 4wd ATV, but there is a concern... In Georgia there is a lot of water and can get quite deep, is there a serious risk of electrocution if I wander off into a deep water hole?


Hi tj,

No, at the voltage which would likely be used for ATV (like under 100), and because it is DC, there is no need to worry about electrocution. I have participated in EV racing where the vehicles have run in the rain and some have 300+ volt systems. I have seen no problems with electrical shock.

This is not saying that water intrusion into motor, electrical control and battery cannot be a problem. Usually the problems are associated with corrosion as opposed to "shorting out". But most batteries (or cells) are sealed, controllers can be obtained in weather proof versions and motors will survive. The electrical system, in a proper EV installation, will be insulated and isolated. 

Typically the biggest hazard concern comes from the charging function where you connect the EV to the electric grid. So I would suggest you keep your charger off-board at home in the garage. And get an isolated agency listed (UL, CE, etc) charger. 

EVs include watercraft. A number of guys convert boats to electric drive. Even race them. To my knowledge, these systems have performed safely.

Disclaimer...This is my opinion and experience. Not to be taken as gospel.

Regards,

major


----------

